# Can I use one dsl modem two computers and no router?



## cadillacart (Sep 30, 2005)

All I want to do is to unplug one computer and plug the other (a laptop) into the same modem and use the internet this way.

My problem is:
(I'm using sbc yahoo dsl service with the speedstream modem. both computers have xp.)
The desktop computer works great plugged into the modem, everything works. This computer we originally installed all the yahoo dsl software on.
The laptop (which is wireless capable) is now added to the household, so I unplug the desktop and plug in the laptop ethernet cable into the modem. (I ran the yahoo dsl software on this computer also.) no matter what I try, the laptop does not see any modem. I have not pinged yet. I do have to disable the wireless on the laptop so that it will not automatically connect to my neighbors wireless. I have also tried setting up a new "network connection" with pppoe settings with username and pass, but no luck.

I really appreciate the help,

Joe


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

If you don't want to use a router, then you would have to use Internet Connection Sharing (ICS), however, the router would be the smarter solution.


----------



## cadillacart (Sep 30, 2005)

*ttt*

To The Top


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry, I read your question wrong. I thought you were talking about plugging both computers into the modem at the same time.

I had to do what you were doing a few weeks ago when I was in Houston, Texas. I was using a Dell Inspiron notebook, and the ISP was SBC Global with a DSL modem. The notebook didn't have the Yahoo software installed on it. Why? Because you don't need it in the first place. Your computer should connect fine without it. 

Anyway, to get the Dell connected, I unplugged the Cat5 cable from the desktop computer, and plugged it into the ethernet port on the notebook. I then reset the modem by unplugging the power cord for 15 seconds. Once the modem was up again, I opened a command prompt and typed *ipconfig /release* to release the IP address for the adapter then *ipconfig /renew* to renew the IP address. After that, the notebook was able to connect.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You need to power cycle the modem when changing machines to clear the MAC address cache.

Since your laptop is wireless, I would buy a router. Not sure why you do not want to do this, if you search enough, you can get a wireless router for as little at $1 after mail in rebates!

I actually picked up some Belkin routers for free after MIR. Well $0.37 stamp and the use of my money until the rebate check came, but who's counting pennies here!

JamesO


----------



## cadillacart (Sep 30, 2005)

*ok*

ok guys that really helps me out and gives me somewhere to start. I might just buy a router (they are cheap) so both comp's can be connected at the same time.

Thankyou vary much for your help

Joe


----------

